# Smartphone-vs-DSLR



## cgw (Jan 1, 2017)

Not exactly a cage match but worth a look:


Mini-shootout: $900 smartphone vs. $3,000 DSLR, round three


----------



## nerwin (Jan 1, 2017)

cgw said:


> Not exactly a cage match but worth a look:
> 
> 
> Mini-shootout: $900 smartphone vs. $3,000 DSLR, round three



It's interesting I guess.

I just don't know understand why people bother spending the time comparing phones to DSLRs.

Sure. Phones have got better but they still can't outperform DSLRs that were released years ago, especially in low light.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 1, 2017)

nerwin said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> > Not exactly a cage match but worth a look:
> ...


The other important consideration is the size of the output file.  

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 1, 2017)

There are two reasons I can think of that these comparisons happen.

1. The smartphone companies want people to believe (and some do) that your phone can do anything that big bulky DSLR can do. They also want you to think it's as powerful as your computer. Neither are true but if it gets more sales.

2. The same people mentioned in the first reason try and defend their choice to shoot only with a phone.

Personally shoot with what you like but be real about it's capabilities. I shoot and APS-C body. It'll never be as good in low light as full frame. Just like phones will never be as good as one of the 5 dedicated devices they try to replace.


----------



## nerwin (Jan 1, 2017)

I like how they always say "that big bulky dslr" - they make it sound like it's a cinder block. haha.


----------



## Overread (Jan 1, 2017)

In general you'll find that these articles are often promoted by smartphone salespeople - marketing departments; sales pitches; advertising on the website; or heck just a reviewer trying to copy everyone else for the same advertising/market attention seeking online.

Sure smartphones ARE good for what they are; actually they are quite outstanding. But they are not going to beat a DSLR (except if you want easy great depth of field). It's basically small VS big sensor comparisons coupled with interchangeable VS fixed lens. 

and this article says exactly what all the others say - yeah its good, its small and easy to use and ok in most situations and certainly impressive enough for happy snaps and heck use it right and you can get some neat shots; but the DSLR is going to beat it hands down for overall performance and subject isolation/background blurring.


----------



## KmH (Jan 1, 2017)

Neither of the Sony cameras they used are a DSLR.
One is an SLT while the other is an MILC.


----------



## nerwin (Jan 1, 2017)

KmH said:


> Neither of the Sony cameras they used are a DSLR.
> One is an SLT while the other is an MILC.



True, but mirror or no mirror the image quality doesn't change.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 1, 2017)

Yes, the Sony A99 variant they used has a semi-transparent mirror: it uses ONE lens. It uses expensive, large, SLR-sysetm lenses. We can be pedantic, and try to disown it as an SLR, but...it is an SLR camera. Nikon and Canon had pellicle mirror SLR cameras decades ago. The fixed, non-flapping, semi-transparent mirror design SLR type has been around for decades now: Sony just put it into mass production, at an affordable price.

Anyway....looked through that. In MULTIPLE instances, the iPhone 7 actually made _a better picture_ than the larger-format A99 dids. Deeper depth of field is very often a huge adavantage in reportage/documentary type, one-frame shooting.

Several shots, like the control panel shot: The SLR camera had a few inches worth of readable information,and then a *buttload of out of focus mush*; the small-senor camera offered incredibly deep depth of field, and made _a much better picture_. Anybody who is a serious shooter will recognize that achieving the type of deep,deep depth of field that a smart phone camera can get is something that can/may/does offer incredible utility in a lot of shooting situations, for a lot of people. Forty years of the f/64 Group idolized deep DOF images.

AND--this is something many people forget: with the newest phones, with FAST lenses, like f/2.8 on iPhone 4, and even-faster on newer models: due to sensor size, the phone cam can achieve *deep DOF even at WIDE f/stops*, like f/2.8, and FAST shutter speeds, at ISO 80 to 100. This is physically impossible to do with a larger sensor, at the same picture angle.

In some cases, the iPhone 7 made _a much better picture_ than the Sony A99 did. With a professional photographer doing the shooting, a number of the comparison images were really quite illustrative of how FAR the iPhone 7 has brough phone camera photography.

If the idea that "_a much better picture_" means a sharp foreground subject, and then a huge expanse of background that has no detail and no real information in it, then yeah, the large-sensor d-slr is the tool for the job.


----------



## nerwin (Jan 1, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Yes, the Sony A99 variant they used has a semi-transparent mirror: it uses ONE lens. It uses expensive, large, SLR-sysetm lenses. We can be pedantic, and try to disown it as an SLR, but...it is an SLR camera. Nikon and Canon had pellicle mirror SLR cameras decades ago. The fixed, non-flapping, semi-transparent mirror design SLR type has been around for decades now: Sony just put it into mass production, at an affordable price.
> 
> Anyway....looked through that. In MULTIPLE instances, the iPhone 7 actually made _a better picture_ than the larger-format A99 dids. Deeper depth of field is very often a huge adavantage in reportage/documentary type, one-frame shooting.
> 
> ...



Then why don't you sell your DSLR and lenses and just get an iPhone?


----------



## Derrel (Jan 1, 2017)

I already HAVE an iPhone...and an Android...the iPhone camera, and in fact ALL small-sensor cameras, solve one of THE oldest photographic problems for fixed cameras (fixed camera meaning those cameras where the lens or back plane cannot be articulated using "movements" to the camera), and that old photgraphic problem is *how to achieve great depth of field, WITHOUT needing a TON of light, and an aperture of f/32 to f/64*.

I shot some eBay images the other night with a tiny-sensor digicam, at f/3, and got deep DOF that takes f/32 with the 90mm Tamron and a d-slr... I could have shot them with an iPhone too and the modeling light from the studio softbox.

I dunno...have you seen the Samsung Galaxy high-definition video shootout versus the Canon 5D-III that's two and half years ago? The Samsung video is as good as the d-slr video...or better..


----------



## nerwin (Jan 1, 2017)

Derrel said:


> I already HAVE an iPhone...and an Android...the iPhone camera, and in fact ALL small-sensor cameras, solve one of THE oldest photographic problems for fixed cameras (hose that cannot articulate the camera), and that is how to achieve great depth of field, WITHOUT needing a TON of flash, and an aperture of f/64.
> 
> I shot some eBay images the other night with a tiny-sensor digicam, at f/3, and got deep DOF that takes f/32 wqith the 90mm Tamron and a d-slr...



So you are saying small sensors are better when you need deep DOF. I understand that part. 

But what about when you don't?


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 1, 2017)

A friend of mine shoots with a iPad and comes up with some real nice sharp shots with nice colors.There is no doubt the phones have come a long way and have seen some really nice images especially from the iPhones or higher end  Androids. I lady friend of mine was shooting some beautiful sunrises with a Android Smart phone and other then some comp issues and tilted horizons the IQ was really decent. Different strokes for different folks,Personally I think my fuji X-T10 IQ is every bit on par with the D7200 sometimes better but where talking same size 1,5 and actually the fuji sensor is slightly bigger dimensions then what's in the Nikon D7200 in a much smaller lighter package. So the bottom line is shoot what with works for you, not everyone wants a camera that's heavier and won't fit in the jacket pocket.


----------



## nerwin (Jan 2, 2017)

DarkShadow said:


> A friend of mine shoots with a iPad and comes up with some real nice sharp shots with nice colors.There is no doubt the phones have come a long way and have seen some really nice images especially from the iPhones or higher end  Androids. I lady friend of mine was shooting some beautiful sunrises with a Android Smart phone and other then some comp issues and tilted horizons the IQ was really decent. Different strokes for different folks,Personally I think my fuji X-T10 IQ is every bit on par with the D7200 sometimes better but where talking same size 1,5 and actually the fuji sensor is slightly bigger dimensions then what's in the Nikon D7200 in a much smaller lighter package. So the bottom line is shoot what with works for you, not everyone wants a camera that's heavier and won't fit in the jacket pocket.



So what is the point in using a DSLR anymore? Kind of starting to feel like I wasted money if they are becoming useless.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 2, 2017)

Because until a cell phone can keep up with fast action sports or wildlife such as birds in flight, have the FPS and buffer support the DSLR will always be the better tool for all around photography, but you know this already so IMO there should be no  question of Cell vs DSLR.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 2, 2017)

nerwin said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > A friend of mine shoots with a iPad and comes up with some real nice sharp shots with nice colors.There is no doubt the phones have come a long way and have seen some really nice images especially from the iPhones or higher end  Androids. I lady friend of mine was shooting some beautiful sunrises with a Android Smart phone and other then some comp issues and tilted horizons the IQ was really decent. Different strokes for different folks,Personally I think my fuji X-T10 IQ is every bit on par with the D7200 sometimes better but where talking same size 1,5 and actually the fuji sensor is slightly bigger dimensions then what's in the Nikon D7200 in a much smaller lighter package. So the bottom line is shoot what with works for you, not everyone wants a camera that's heavier and won't fit in the jacket pocket.
> ...


Only if you want to view images just on your cellphone.  If I remember right the iPhone produces an image that is like 1300x750 or something in that neighborhood, with a maximum optical zoom of like x2.

So if you are shooting something that is right in front of you and it's not moving to fast for the cameras af system and you want a large dof and you don't need a large print or need to view the output on something larger than a cellphone and you don't need to crop hardly at all... then yes, you can get some nice shots.

But notice all the caveats and limitations there?  There's a reason why you don't see videos of coastalconn out shooting bif with a cellphone.

There's a reason why you don't see the sidelines at the NFL, or NASCAR, or other professional events teeming with professional photographers all taking pictures with their iPhone's.

Don't get me wrong, the advancements in cell phone cameras has been remarkable.  For an easy to use, portable photographic solution they are fantastic.

But they are not as versatile as a dslr, not by a long shot.  So no, they are not an adequate replacement for a dslr.  

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 2, 2017)

Thats why a few people I know have switched to a DSLR because the found these limitations and wanted to take there photography to a new level. So for general close up snaps and upload them to Facebook the cell is perfect for tilted horizons LOL,but for hard core photography not so much.Then again, when I buy a phone the camera is an after thought for me.I have just picked up an LG Escape 3 with 5 inch HD Screen 8mp back cam 5MP front its ok at best, but I don't care because its has the latest Android Marshmallow,not loaded with bloat and functions perfectly fast and smooth for it's intended purpose.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 2, 2017)

All anybody ever needs is a fork. There is now no longer any need for a knife. And spoons? Spoons are for toddlers.

Every tool has a reason for its existence. A flat-head screwdriver and a butter knife...same tool? Or not?

Those people who constantly try to deny that GREAT PICTURES can be made by high-end smart phones have become rather sad, tedious people. Constantly trying to "prove to themselves and others" that phone cameras are, "Not real cameras." Uhhhhh, no, they are, and they are BETTER cameras than the cameras most people had in the 1850-1999 time frame.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 2, 2017)

Yep the high end phones are amazing and expensive, but I guess the old saying you get what you pay for.I love the Samsung S7. I cheaped out though and passed on it, but maybe at a later date.


----------



## nerwin (Jan 2, 2017)

I like my Galaxy S7 but it's no way better than my D610 and I don't think it's better.

Can it take a good picture? Sure can but it has its limitations, dynamic range is awful and fine details just isn't there like they are on my D610.

But it's incredible when it's the only camera I have on me and it was the reason I sold my RX100 M3. I no longer needed a good high end lightweight camera when my phone is fully capable of stepping up to that task.

But at the end of the day, I still much prefer shooting with my DSLR.


----------



## nerwin (Jan 2, 2017)

Derrel said:


> All anybody ever needs is a fork. There is now no longer any need for a knife. And spoons? Spoons are for toddlers.
> 
> Every tool has a reason for its existence. A flat-head screwdriver and a butter knife...same tool? Or not?
> 
> Those people who constantly try to deny that GREAT PICTURES can be made by high-end smart phones have become rather sad, tedious people. Constantly trying to "prove to themselves and others" that phone cameras are, "Not real cameras." Uhhhhh, no, they are, and they are BETTER cameras than the cameras most people had in the 1850-1999 time frame.



Forks? I use my hands.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 2, 2017)

Just wait until they squeeze the full frame sensor in the phones,ot oh.


----------



## nerwin (Jan 2, 2017)

DarkShadow said:


> Just wait until they squeeze the full frame sensor in the phones,ot oh.



Then they'll add grips and interchangeable lenses.


----------

